# Ocean City, MD surf fishing



## Bsmith48

Hows it going everybody,
Got some questions about surf fishing in Ocean City. I have surf fished there for the past few years and have only managed to pull in skates and sand sharks. Does anyone know of a good spot to surf fish in OC, and if so, what do you catch there? 
Also, is it possible to catch decent sized sharks off the beaches of Ocean City? What baits to i need to use and what type of rigs are the best? If anyone goes to Ocean City often and needs someone to surf fish with, let me know, i go down there all the time.


----------



## fishhead

Surf fishing in OC ... check for holes at low tide, then fish the spot at any tide. I've seen some nice fish at low ... 46" striper and 30" blue one day I was at 70 something street. I don't think that any street is better than another, but ask at the local bait shops.

Fishfinder with cut mullet or finger mullet on whole mullet rigs work best if you want to reduce the junkfish ratio (compared to squid). Slowly work the rig to entice any flounder that may be lurking.


----------



## trowpa

Hello! I also go to OC a lot - family has a condo there in north OC I've fished quite a bit right in back of the condo - never had a problem getting summer fish (kingfish, croaker, etc), and blues in the spring/fall - haven't got a striper in back of the condo yet - but I do hear of people catching them nearby- just not as big or as often as AI. 

I also haven't tried as hard for stripers in North OC -for more "serious" surf fishing, I head to AI where i can find bigger sharks in the summer and stripers in the spring/fall. However I like not having to drive 

I'm just getting started with surf fishing (in my 2nd season) though - so I've got plenty to learn.

Would love to meet up sometime - PM me with your info, and I'll let you know when I'll be down next (Since i like stripers and hate crowds, I tend to go more often in the spring/fall then the summer, but I'm sure we'll still take a few trips down with the kids)


----------



## btf

I used to have a bait & tackle shop at 15th Street in Ocean City. Some good spots to fish were 13th, 26th, 33rd, 40th, 65th Streets. I am sure more spots up north but most of my customers were in south OC. My husband fished at either 26th or 33rd streets the most. Almost always caught small blues and kingfish.


----------



## Bsmith48

to catch nice sharks in OC is it necessary to kayak your bait out, or do you just cast?


----------



## badgemann06

*Surf fish'n*

Well I haven't surf fished OC yet (will have my first time early july). But I have surf fished all my life. One of the bigest things I've learned is that getting the local bait shop infor is HUGE. Dont be shy, ask the questions, get the right bait, right rigs, and have fun. Now as for equipment? Most everyone I see out on a beach use the spinning rod and reels. I prefer baitcasters (get much better distance) even though they can be a pain in the butt sometimes.
Search out the holes, check with the locals, get the right bait and gear and have fun. Last but not least TO EVERYONE....if you have a child take them fish'n


----------



## Benny Got Fish

amen brother, i wish i had more relatives that liked fishing as much as i do.


----------



## Jim Jubb

Are there possibly any guide services for surf fishing In Ocean City Md? Total novice and could use a day or two with someone knowledgable.


----------



## Big Rad

I was once a newbie so many years ago. I read a-lot and just went out and did it. I paid attention to everything and wrote stuff down. Some days I caught fish and some days I didn't. After a bit it was more about knowledge than luck. 
I can catch fish from the sand now. 

All I'm saying is that you should put in the work to become. Man, with so many you-tube videos out there now it should be easy.

Good luck to you in your search!


----------



## mdsurffishing

Jim Jubb said:


> Are there possibly any guide services for surf fishing In Ocean City Md? Total novice and could use a day or two with someone knowledgable.


Check out OCSHARKHUNTER on Instagram, not sure if he runs a guiding service because NPS has rules against it apparently


----------



## Sandcrab

Do you have a 4X4?


----------



## catman

*Big Rad offers some excellent advice. Additionally you may want to visit the **Distance Casting forum. There's some excellent info on tackle.*


----------

